

Math for Programming - dumbtosmart

What are the best areas of math to have a firm understanding of that would help with learning how to program, beyond the concepts of basic algebra?
======
mjw
Depends how far along you are and what sort of programming you want to do
really.

Discrete maths and logic are probably the main areas of maths useful for
computer science. Maybe look for a book on discrete maths for computer
science. Set theory, graph theory etc too.

If you're interested in games and simulations then linear algebra,
multivariate calculus, basic differential equations

If you're interested in data mining, some probability theory and statistics
wouldn't hurt.

~~~
dumbtosmart
Thanks for the reply. That gives me a good idea of how each different branch
of math could relate to different types of programming. I'm a fairly new
programmer, and I have always loved math, but I never took higher math
courses. Now that I've become interested in programming, I wish I would have
really broadened my mathematical horizons when I was younger.

